# BB flies question.



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m trying out the dog food + milk method for breeding BB flies.

Our dog food does contain turkey so it should theoretically work.

But, does the same rule apply when breeding with keeping them in the refrigerator.

I know it’s best to keep them in the fridge, but could they breed like that?

My moms already complaining about the fruit fly smell lol. I would assume the BB flies would be a lot worse, so if they were in the fridge it would help a lot with smell.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh I tried dog food and milk in one of my experiment completely failed. They must be kept at 80F and above for them to breed. Make sure you have a container thats at least 15-20 gallons if you use my media you could end up working with a deli cup to a couple gallons. Also the milk will start to spoil within 3-4 days.

Warm Regards,

-AZ Exotics


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Oh I tried dog food and milk in one of my experiment completely failed. They must be kept at 80F and above for them to breed. Make sure you have a container thats at least 15-20 gallons if you use my media you could end up working with a deli cup to a couple gallons. Also the milk will start to spoil within 3-4 days.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> -AZ Exotics


Thanks for the response. I want the your media, but I’m afraid it will just immediately run out since I’m hoping to culture BB flies in the long run.

Will I need to repeatedly buy it?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2020)

They cannot breed in fridge, cold is only for keeping them dormant.  Let us know how the media does for you and yes, you will have to keep buying or making your own.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Thanks for the response. I want the your media, but I’m afraid it will just immediately run out since I’m hoping to culture BB flies in the long run.
> 
> Will I need to repeatedly buy it?


Well, 8oz tends to last a while for the maggots but the maggots are beasts and all they want to do it eat. I am producing a lot of it do I might upgrade sizes and sell bulk.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Well, 8oz tends to last a while for the maggots but the maggots are beasts and all they want to do it eat. I am producing a lot of it do I might upgrade sizes and sell bulk.


If I were to use a 64 oz jug and put 25 flies and ur media in. How many flies do you think I could produce? And for how long?


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> If I were to use a 64 oz jug and put 25 flies and ur media in. How many flies do you think I could produce? And for how long?


Well, not all flies with live so I would you 25-50 Which I found best. With the 64oz jug with media and correct temperatures you could produce up to 1500+ but I don’t know how big the jug is so I couldn’t really tell. I have produced up to 1000 in a bucket I found in my garage. My media doesn’t smell bad it smells like fresh cinnamon pan cakes when you first get it. Once it starts producing it smells like a fruit fly culture or oatmeal. The maggots  eat dead flies which could increase smell but as far as my media goes it doesn’t smell.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Well, not all flies with live so I would you 25-50 Which I found best. With the 64oz jug with media and correct temperatures you could produce up to 1500+ but I don’t know how big the jug is so I couldn’t really tell. I have produced up to 1000 in a bucket I found in my garage. My media doesn’t smell bad it smells like fresh cinnamon pan cakes when you first get it. Once it starts producing it smells like a fruit fly culture or oatmeal. The maggots  eat dead flies which could increase smell but as far as my media goes it doesn’t smell.


ok. Since i'm already probably going to buy the 8 ghosts considering my ooth probably won't hatch, ill purchase that along with the mantids. Im not at all experienced with this so i'm not sure if there is anything special I need to do in order for the flies to properly pupate. If there is, please let me know. Also, do they immediately become hard shells so I can just put them in the fridge, or do they start off as maggots? If so, im assuming they need somewhere to burrow to pupate? Is that right? Sorry I have no idea what I'm getting my self into. haha.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah once you see them get big switch them to eco earth or dirt and put the media on top of the eco earth and they will do there thing. Be sure you have a warm environment because blue bottle flies require heat to breed.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Yeah once you see them get big switch them to eco earth or dirt and put the media on top of the eco earth and they will do there thing. Be sure you have a warm environment because blue bottle flies require heat to breed.


my room temp is 75-81 degrees. Do I need hotter?


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

80F is preferred but do not keep in direct sunlight and mist the media with warm water when it dries out. It will come with a care sheet on how to use once you order


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> 80F is preferred but do not keep in direct sunlight and mist the media with warm water when it dries out. It will come with a care sheet on how to use once you order


ok. Thanks!


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> ok. Thanks!


Also when you order bulk ghost mantids more then 5 we throw in extra mantids.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Also when you order bulk ghost mantids more then 5 we throw in extra mantids.


Perfect. I'll pm you once I have completely given up on the ooth. I'll give up if it doesn't hatch in 5 days. It has black dots everywhere on the bottom and a small small crack in it. Im assuming its either dried out, or a dud.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 2, 2020)

Yep, once it starts to crack the ooth is considered dry best of luck on hatching it tho.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 2, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Yep, once it starts to crack the ooth is considered dry best of luck on hatching it tho.


Yea, that's what I figured was the case. God can do miracles though, we will just have to wait and see. Im just glad to have people like you so I can still get some ghosts!


----------

